# 10 acres and house in Michigan



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

Pond 3 bedroom small home. Very large garage and a large block building. Stone road and neighbors are amish. e-mail [email protected]


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

More info? Price, Pictures, Area


----------



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

Located in Pittsford, Michigan. 7 miles from Hillsdale. Open for offer. 7 acres is rented out to farmer. Other 3 acres has home and 2 garages on it. Plus pond and apple, cherry and pear trees. Lots of shade trees. House has new central air. 3 bedrooms, utility room, dishwasher.


----------



## gizmoraleon (Mar 8, 2010)

Celadon, do you have any pics, and what are you wanting or willing to take. what are the yearly taxes, and what is the rental agreement (how long , how much, etc.) also an address and tax id# would be usefull for due dilligence purposes, (especially without a price we need to know land values in the area.) thanks it sounds great so far.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, more information please.


----------



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

Lots of questions. Hope I can answer them. We paid 127,000.00 for it about 6 years ago. I am looking for pictures but my computer crashed a few times since i entered them in my photos. I am not living up there. I am living in Toledo, Ohio so can not get pictures at this moment.
Address is 9951 Tamarack Rd. Pittsford MI. The taxes we paid would not be the taxes you would pay. We could not homestead it because we have our place here in Ohio homesteaded. Property # is 30 17 007 013 07 8 1. We would possibly be interested in a land contract depending on how much down and offer on the place. We would want quite abit down. As far as rental I have a 3 page contract application. Selling and renting is new to me. So please be patient. We have relatives living in the place right now. They will be out by June. They are trying to sell there place in Atlanta, G. 
This house is not for a big family. Probably no more then 1 child. House is more suitable for retirees. House does not need any work done to it.
I will try and find some pictures. thanks, Andrea


----------



## gizmoraleon (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks that information is helpful


----------

